

Minecraftsoft – Acquiring a Hit Game Like Minecraft Is Stupid - rock57
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/13/lessons-learned-from-zynga-rovio-and-flappy-bird/

======
joshmn
While the points are valid, I do wonder what TechCrunch would be saying if
Apple, for example, was doing the acquiring.

~~~
_random_
They would say it's a bold new move.

------
melling
By itself it might not be great but Microsoft may be planning to acquire
several small companies and together they may get enough exclusive software to
get them to a tipping point. Once past it, the customers and developers will
follow.

10 companies @ 2 billion each isn't much money. Microsoft is cash rich.

------
lazylizard
whats the difference between group A and B?

A: Zynga, Rovio, King and Dong

B: blizzard, valve, bethesda, rockstar..(at a stretch bioware? square?)

------
kolev
What a joke! Minecraft is not game, it's an ecosystem, a lifestyle. My kids
are crazy about it! Given the fact that Microsoft is/was working on something
similar (Project Spark), it makes total sense for them. But, hey, it's
Microsoft and all Microsoft does is crap unlike Apple, which shit even smells
like roses (excuse my French, I couldn't help it).

